
How would you use an API that gave the cost of travelling from a to B? - JamesBrill
How would you use an API that gave the cost of travelling from A to B? This hypothetical API gives the cost of different modes of travel between two locations. It is backed by a comprehensive database of all ticket prices across the country for every bus and rail operator. How much would you pay for such an API? Prefer answers from UK developers, but open to all.
======
brudgers
What use cases and pricing are anticipated?

~~~
JamesBrill
This is what I'm trying to determine through this question. Putting pricing
aside, how would you use such data?

~~~
brudgers
I suppose we are both struggling to imagine utility.

